
Ask HN: SSD hosting vs. CDN service? - maxraz
If you have a limited budget, what would you prefer: SSD top hosting or a decent cheap hosting with $$ additional CDN service?<p>I know, the both are the necessary, but if you need to choose, what if you need to choose among them, what do you choose?
======
pritambarhate
If the content is mostly static and the audience is global in nature, then
CDN.

If your content is dynamic, needs DB query for every page view then SSD
hosting. Also if you are targeting only one country say US, then CDN might not
bring that much value. NginX with disc based cache on SSD is quite fast for
static content.

It will also depend on how much bandwidth usage you are looking at. For
example, something like Linode offers 2TB bandwidth in their $10 plan. 2TB
bandwidth on AWS CloudFront will cost you hundreds of USD.

~~~
maxraz
Thank you Sir, that was clear!

------
warrenm
There's no one-size-fits-all answer for this: CDNs have their place. As do
individual, SSD-based servers/services.

Why the artificially-false dichotomy?

